# Pet Dove Acting Strange



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi 

my dove is acting kinda weird these past few days, she's normally very tame and has a gentle and sweet disposition, she normally likes to be hold and climb up to my shoulder and likes to "kiss" my face and fingers. 

somedays ago i finished her treatment with baytril and now she seems more nervous around me, cranky and frightened, flapping her wings, wanting to get out of the cage and doesnt like me to held her anymore. this is so not like her. 

she doesnt seem ill, she eats fine and drinks., btw she is moulting and on last friday she layed an egg but even when she lays eggs or when she was sick she used to be more friendly.she doesn't seem the same. we had a strong bond bird owner and i notice something is not right.

anyone knows what might be going wrong?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you have been catching her to medicate her, then maybe she thinks that you are going to do that. None of them like to take medicine.


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> If you have been catching her to medicate her, then maybe she thinks that you are going to do that. None of them like to take medicine.


jay you are right i've been catching her to give her medicine. can it be due to the moulting as well?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think it is also due to the moulting. When they are moulting their feathers are sensitive. Give her a little time and be patient. She will probably come back. They usually forget, and return to normal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you feed her treats by hand?


----------



## Picollo30 (Oct 18, 2011)

i usually dont. should i?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Fastest way to win her trust back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It helps a lot with making them want to come to you. I chop unsalted peanuts for my pigeons and they love them. They also like safflower seed a lot. Until they know what they are, they won't usually try them so I mix a bit in with their feed. Once the try them, they love them and will readily come for their treat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She might have a yeast infection from the baytril. If so, couple that with molting. egg laying, she could be miserable.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Building Trust*

If you have been catching her to medicate her then she could just think that you're attempting to medicate her again. Moulting could be causing a slight change in her attitude, but I believe that she may just be frightened. You could try to build her trust in you by hand-feeding her. Good luck!


----------

